# Where to find high output infrared (850nm) LEDs?



## KrisP (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi,

I'm looking for some high output IR LEDs but can't find many sources. I have only found no name 1W, 3W, and 5W Luxeon looking ones on eBay and the Osram Golden Dragons but only at RS Components who don't have any stock. 

Does anyone know of any other high output IR LED sources? Preferably that ship internationally (to Australia). I'm not after 3mm, 5mm, or 10mm standard LEDs.


Thanks


----------



## KrisP (Jul 15, 2007)

Someone must have made an IR LED illuminator from scratch... Please let me know where you bought the LEDs


----------



## frenzee (Aug 2, 2007)

http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4669

http://www.roithner-laser.com/LED_HP_multi_chip.html


----------



## KrisP (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I ended up buying a cheap fixed IR spotlight from eBay which is far too directional and can't be bothered wasting anymore money on that project.


----------

